# Oak "appearance boards"



## jff77 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello, all.

I'm new to smoking. Following some guides on here, I've done something every weekend since christmas. I've been very pleased with my results. I've been using apple, pecan, and hickory chunks. I just finished building an oak vanity and have a good bit of scraps leftover.  Would this be safe to use? The wood was purchased at lowes and says it is Red oak, kiln dried and untreated. Is there anyway to know for sure if there are no chemicals or anything?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-1-2...-0-43-in-x-2-5-in-x-4-ft-Oak-Board/1000018155

Thanks!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences.  

As far as I know and I am no expert, I thought appearance boards were clean not disfigured boards. If it is unfinished oak it should be fine. Anyone correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## tropics (Feb 8, 2017)

If it is unfinished bare wood it will be good

Richie


----------



## jff77 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I figured it was good, but just wanted to verify.

Love this forum and it's wealth of information.


----------



## tropics (Feb 8, 2017)

jff77 said:


> Thanks, guys. I figured it was good, but just wanted to verify.
> 
> Love this forum and it's wealth of information.


Jason sorry I didn't notice that was your first post Welcome to SMF

When you get a chance stop by roll call so everyone can give you a warm welcome.

You may want to update your profile that way,if you have any questions it makes it easier.Knowing were you are.

Richie


----------

